# question of fresh usb img install dual boot



## debguy (Jul 29, 2019)

(never mind)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

debguy said:


> I have Win10 (takes 3 partions) and linux (1 part) all my partitions are gone.


Use GPT instead of MBR.


----------



## debguy (Jul 29, 2019)

uh uh.  GPT is too complicated, requires all softwares be upgraded, has EFI hardware requirements that are "versional" (can be hacked in silicon become incompatible).  i'm switching to bsd of tape release!  no really - if it's not human readable or human fixable no thanks unless "i'm forced to run 5 OS" on one pc - which isn't going to happen i think.

i avoid partitions i know what a mess they are later down the road when it's time to re-shuffle.  quite a mess.  GPT supports more and that's the opposite direction i'm headed.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

GPT has no EFI requirement. EFI doesn't require GPT either. I have several BIOS machines booting perfectly fine from a GPT partitioned disk.

You need to EFI boot a Windows installer if you want to install Windows on a GPT partitioned disk. But that's a specific requirement of Windows. Not of GPT or EFI.


----------

